# VirtualBox PUEL, 8.0-STABLE



## Nirbo (Dec 15, 2009)

I was hoping to get some virtualization going with USB, and found this is only available in the PUEL version of VirtualBox (Not OSE one I have already installed from ports.)

Has anyone given this a go with the Linuxulator (Fedora 10 rpm) or WINE (Win EXE)? Any advice? warnings?

Thanks,
Nirbo


----------



## Zare (Dec 15, 2009)

I think you need some additional kernel code to get USB passthrough option. Therefore, i don't think emulated VBox will work.


----------

